# Anyone heard of Eagle Pro Holistic Life Food?



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

*Eagle pro | eagle pack?*

Hello everyone! 

Was just wondering, has anyone heard of Eagle Pro Holistic Life dog food brand?








I bought this brand cause i wanted a fish base and lower fat % product for my mini schnauzer.
I bought it thinking that it was a well known brand amongst the reviews that I've read and search, but I just found out that i confused it with Eagle Pack.
I spent the whole day trying to find reviews or details about Eagle Pro but to no avail. 
The product is made in the USA, and i was wondering if the product was recalled or the company went bust?
The website link printed on the back doesn't work and there's no information at all.
But from where I'm from (Singapore), the online pet stores all seem to carry Eagle Pro.

Here's the ingredients list and the protein and fat % is at 22% and 15% respectively. 

*INGREDIENTS
Atlantic Salmon, Salmon Meal, Herring Meal, Pure Pearled Barley, Steamed Oat, Natural Salmon Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed Oil, Sunflower Oil, Green Peas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Tomatoes, Carrots, Kelp, Alfalfa, Parsley Leaf, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Chamomile, Cinnamon, Rosemary Extract, Ginkgo, Dandelion Root, Marigold Flower, Turmeric, Burdock Root, Lavender Flower, Angelica Root, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lecithin, Choline Chloride
Crude Protein Min. 22%
Crude Fat Min. 15%*

I was looking at Earthbond (protein 38%, fat 20%), Wellness Core Ocean (protein 34%, fat 16%), and Timberwolf (protein 26%, fat 16%).
I told the shop owner that my MS is a little overweight so she suggested Eagle Pro as protein % is much higher for Wellness and Timberwolf.
Some might say that protein does not matter for the size of dog, but my dog is a little overweight and not too active so i'm not sure if it would be okay for the high protein. 
I think the fat % is too high for Earthbond so i'm striking that off the list. 

The store owner did give me a bag of wellness core ocean to try tho.
But I've read the reviews for wellness core for having bugs in the food?? Wellness Dog Food Reviews, Coupons and Recalls 2015 

Not sure if I should continue using Eagle Pro after this bag finishes or should i switch up to wellness / timberwolf.

Do let me know if you know anything about Eagle Pro brand! 

Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never heard of it, sorry. I wouldn't feed it just because of the too low protein. Hopefully someone else will pop in with info.


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have also never heard of this brand.


----------

